# Camaro's H.I.T. Log



## camarosuper6 (Nov 6, 2004)

Blah blah blah blah...I'm gonna win... blah blah blah... bulk this.. diet that... whatever.





Here's today's workout. Back and Chest 

Weighted Dips + 90 lbs x 7 reps(10 sec rest) +1 + 4 negative reps     1 set

Flys  45lbs x 11 reps superset 185 bench press x 2    1 set

Chin-ups x 8 slow reps + 4 negative reps  1 set

Bent Rows 225 x8 reps x 1 set


Exhausting.
Will do Deadlifts on Leg Day


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 6, 2004)

Good workout.  Hope you're tired.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

good workout....I love HIT


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hope I grow.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes I'm tired.. and HIT is great. Ive never tried only one set to failure HIT before.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Yes I'm tired.. and HIT is great. Ive never tried only one set to failure HIT before.




it is the shit!!  i love that stuff.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

I hope you're really going to failure..need a good spotter for forced reps.  Make sure you get 1.25 pound weights so you can up the weight appropriately.  I find that 5 pound increases are too much for some lifts...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

Yea... I have a great program.

Once is based on your routine. The other on Mentzer. I will switch back and forth between the two each week... 

Each workout every two days until i plateau and then add days off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah blah...I'm gonna win... blah blah blah... bulk this.. diet that... whatever.
> 
> 
> Here's today's workout. Back and Chest
> ...



Nice workout Camaro !!   I bet you are sore today    I tried some HIT yesterday on leg day.   I had a hard time walking down the stairs leaving the gym......


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm sorry, you think your going to win lifting little weights like that?!? My, my, my...


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

Those dips are fuggin strong. Lookin good Camaro. Ill be followin along.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, you think your going to win lifting little weights like that?!? My, my, my...



As compared to what is in your journal?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, you think your going to win lifting little weights like that?!? My, my, my...



Is this meant in a folksy, humerous way?  Or is it serious?


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice dip strength camaro!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2004)

Has anyone made use of Dorian's style of HIT with success before?

i.e. Specific bodyparts each day, several exercises, one work set for each?

So he wouldn't go in and do chest and back, but would separate these out into two separate days.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

If there are a dozen people on the planet, who could train with sufficient intensity to make one work-set work, I'd be shocked.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2004)

Well technically, Dorian used about 4 work sets during each workout, cause he did about 4-5 sets per bodypart.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> If there are a dozen people on the planet, who could train with sufficient intensity to make one work-set work, I'd be shocked.



Work in what regard?  You mean work optimally?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

I mean make continual progress (not necessarily optimally).  And I am not referring to newbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Is this meant in a folksy, humerous way?  Or is it serious?


Definately folksy, humerous. Calm down big guy, I'm ribbing your brother.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> As compared to what is in your journal?


My journal is encoded so I don't frighten all you kiddies away.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

I believe you can with one set... but it is hard withou the help of a spotter and/or workout partner. It is always good to have someone pushing you on those last reps.

Duncan has done it and had great progress. Guess we'll see if I respond the same.

As far as splitting parts... Im not exactly sure. I have read of HIT full body routines (as recommended by Dr.Darden)with minimal rest in between sets.. but I cannot put the sufficient intensity into it as I can with a split.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

Rock is a good guy. Just not a strong one.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

HIT gets harder as you get stronger.  I agree w that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

What would u say if I wanted to wait only one day before I did legs?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Definately folksy, humerous. Calm down big guy, I'm ribbing your brother.



This whole trash talking thing is so dry and sardonic I can't tell who's kidding anymore.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

Yea, Rock is cool. Its not like his trash talking is gonna do anything for his physique anyway.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

> Has anyone made use of Dorian's style of HIT with success before?


I have done a lot of his programs from his book "Blood & Guts" with success in the past. I always liked his 2 set theory on everything. That in reality 1 balls to the wall set should be enough but in case you don't go intensely enough to something happens to that 1st set, you make it up in the 2nd set. But then again, today on squats with 315, I know I physically could not have done a 2nd set.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 9, 2004)

Today's workout.

Leg Extensions : 220 x 13 (slow) superset w/ 
Leg Press (45 x 8) x 13 (slow)

Stiff Leg-Deadlifts 225 x8 superset w/
Leg Curls 170 x 8

Calf Raises (whole stack) x 14 rp x 2 rp x 1 (done slow)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Yea, Rock is cool. Its not like his trash talking is gonna do anything for his physique anyway.





Good luck Dave.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks bud. Good to see ur back


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Today's workout.
> 
> Leg Extensions : 220 x 13 (slow) superset w/
> Leg Press (45 x 8) x 13 (slow)
> ...



So if we consider a superset as one set and rest-pause as one set, in this leg workout you essentially did three sets?

That must be brutal.

I've started (as in just this week) encorporating HIT weeks into my split. Not sure exactly, but i reckon i'll slip them in every third week (cause i can guage progression on exercises easier on the moderate volume wave). This is partly for fun and to see what happens, but also to ensure i have extra time available for Uni work.

My HIT weeks consist of the same exercises as usual, only with one work set per exercise, employing force reps, drop sets and rest-pause. Therefore, each workout has about 4-6 sets in total, although back/biceps and thighs probably push up to 6-8 sets.

It's good fun.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan. Doing 3 sets is pretty brutal, and supersets can be a real painful experience. If my brother hadn't progressed so well over the past 2 years doing 1 hard set on an exercise, then I probably wouldn't believe it myself.

My split is as such:

Day 1 Chest/Back (heavy)

Bench Press x 1 set 
Dips x 1 set
Weighted Pull ups ( plus negatives after pos failure)
Rows x 1

Day 4 Legs (heavy)
Squats x 1 set to failure
Stiff Leg deadlifts or Ham Curls to failure
Calf Raises x 1 (rp)

Day 7 Shoulders/Arms (heavy)

Military Press x 1
Upright Rows x 1
Bicep Curls x 1
C-G Bench x 1
Forearms x 1

Week 2 (supersets)

Day 10 Chest/Back

Flys superset w/ Press
Lat machine straight arm pull downs superset w/ V-BarPull pulldowns (neg after pos failure)
Deadlifts(heavy)

Day 13 Legs
Leg Extensions ss/w Leg Press
Ham Curls
Calf Raises

Day 16 Shoulders/Arms

Laterals Raises ss w/ Press
BB Curls ss/w Pull downs
Tricep Pushdowns ss /w Dips

Repeat


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like fun.

I think a lot of people don't do HIT (or OVER do HIT) because they simply cannot do one set and then walk away knowing the job is done. It's mentally difficult. It used to happen to me at one point, thinking that one set alone can't be doing the job.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Exactly.  It is more mental than anything. Working to your absolute max on one set is mentally tough in its own. 

I just tell myself that after this set, I cannot do this again, no matter how crappy I thought it was.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Looks like fun.
> 
> I think a lot of people don't do HIT (or OVER do HIT) because they simply cannot do one set and then walk away knowing the job is done. It's mentally difficult. It used to happen to me at one point, thinking that one set alone can't be doing the job.


That's what I'm trying to get over now.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

It's a fuckin nightmare, eh?

It's a feeling of non-productivity and basically that you're "wasting" your time. And then you start wondering how much of a set back having a non-productive week that week will have on your gains.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't think one set can get the job done, once you have reached a certain level (with a rare exception or two).


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2004)

Since I started taking some HIT philosophies, I seem to do it like this.

Every set I'll say im going to do for example 10, and then i'll get to 10 and i'll try for 12, and then i'll get to 12 and i'll try for 15.  I'm sore, im hurting, im sweating, im itching, im thirsty, im shaking.  I just have to tell myself that after this set I can water, and i'll wipe off the sweat, and i'll stop hurting, and i'll stop shaking, etc.

I had always thought I was going to failure, now that that is all I am doing, before I wasn't going even near failure and that pisses me off to think about.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 10, 2004)

I think HIT, for a busy athlete who has school and lots of hard practice, as far as functional strength goes, is the absolute best training philosophy period.

One set is enough if you do it right.  The problem is it takes a while to learn to do it right, and to continue workout after workout with the same level of intensity is painfully difficult..


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> It's a fuckin nightmare, eh?
> 
> It's a feeling of non-productivity and basically that you're "wasting" your time. And then you start wondering how much of a set back having a non-productive week that week will have on your gains.


Now your freaking me out again, LOL.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

DD -- how long have you been doing HIT?  Do you have any recent flexing pics available?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 10, 2004)

I have been doing hit for 64 weeks, and maybe 6 weeks off.  So I started heavily overtrained 70 weeks ago (?).

No, I've never done any posing or taken physique ictures because I've been  preparing for football (never done the bb thing).  I should have some in 6 weeks as my diet progresses.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Okay.  Just trying to get a sense of what "level" you have achieved.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, lets put it this way.

I have been working out seriously for probably 3 years. Granted much of that time was  wasted because I was using all the Flex Magazine crap. I discovered this website after I graduated from the Academy in July/August of 2003. Im decently strong, in good shape and have progressed fairly well the past year or so using what I have learned on the board and elsewhere.

Mike used to overtrain like a madman, using similar Flex workout/high volume programs, just as I was. I believe he started using HIT about a month or two before I graduated, which would place it in about April or May of 2003. When he started HIT , he was not as strong as me in any lift.. and at that time, I wasnt very strong.

In the past year and few months he has flown by me as far as strength using only one program, and strickly adhering to its guidelines. He doesnt consume huge amounts of food, or protein. He eats well, takes in about 1 gram of protein per lb, and watches his calories.

I think he Squats 450 for 14 reps on Squats
560 for reps on Deadlifts
Does a nice 245 or so on Military Press and Probably benching in the mid to high 300's.
All of this at about 8-9 percent bf and at about 230 lbs. 

Not only are those lifts impressive, but the TRULY impressive fact is that  he wasnt anywhere CLOSE to that weight 64 months ago. It goes to show that HIT can work if you really work to complete positive failure and beyond.

BTW.. hes gonna be a phenom of a football player, just like his brother


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks chief, but very little of that means much to me.  And I don't say that to be a dick.

I can take 100 people, and in 6 months can add an enormous amount of muscle (relatively speaking) to 97 of them, that they never previously were able to achieve.  And I can do this through a variety of different training programs, if I so chose.

Point being, and again not trying to be a dick, that a large majority of folks to do not progress anywhere near optimally for tons of reasons that have nothing to do with what plan/program they are on.

Now, all that said, those stats of his you post are quite impressive, but are not visible from his avatar.

So my question essentially was -- what is his level of development that he is able to continue to see steady progress with such low volume.  If the stats you post are accurate, and he is androgen-free, and he continues to make progress, than DD is able to train with a level of intensity that is superior to 99.999% of the population.  Either way, few of us would be able to emulate it.

Tis all.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 10, 2004)

How lovely to be evaluated in this manner

I've had great progress on HIT, and I think anyone can be disciplined enough to benefit from it.  The idea that I'm somehow mentally tougher doesn't fly with me.  I am nothing special, just really really interested in improving myself so I can be a great football player.  If you have the drive it will work.

Also, about the avatar thing, I don't think you're much bigger than me, even in your current state, so please keep the value judgments to yourself.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 10, 2004)

By the way, I'm working to 8 percent body fat, but I'm not there by any means.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> How lovely to be evaluated in this manner
> 
> I've had great progress on HIT, and I think anyone can be disciplined enough to benefit from it.  The idea that I'm somehow mentally tougher doesn't fly with me.  I am nothing special, just really really interested in improving myself so I can be a great football player.  If you have the drive it will work.
> 
> Also, about the avatar thing, I don't think you're much bigger than me, even in your current state, so please keep the value judgments to yourself.



LOL.  I never said I was.  Nor was I making a value judgement.  Just trying to get an understanding of what level you are at, to put continued gains in context (whatever context that may be).

P.S.  I have never come close to those strength numbers your brother posted, even preinjury, so I would *expect* you to be much bigger.

Anyway, you can take it as a deragotory comment if you like, but as I have now stated several times, that was not the intent, or the point.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 10, 2004)

It should be noted that I take insulin (type one diabetic) with huge amounts of sugar and protein post workout.  This has had an influence on my frequency of working out, when I started doing this.  I've also taken an OTC supplement (I don't like to discuss this because of my future under NCAA guidelines),  considered steroids (I don't want to get too big, I need to be a lean 220-240 as a linebacker, and I'm concerned about drug testing) and decided against that.

No offense taken, then, I just don't like being a point of discussion, even though my brother brought it up.  Not a fan of attention...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2004)

You never have been a fan of attention because I was always the good looking brother.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I don't think one set can get the job done, once you have reached a certain level (with a rare exception or two).



One set overall or per exercise?

By the way, like i said a few posts up, i'm only doing the HIT thing every third week or so, so i think it might work quite well as a change of pace if anything.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

> Day 1 Chest/Back (heavy)
> 
> Bench Press x 1 set
> Dips x 1 set
> ...


Very strange :bounce:  

sup man?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2004)

chillin u?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 12, 2004)

I dont believe I am a big fan of pre-exhaust. I did another Mentzer-type pre-exhaust workout, and just do not feel I am doing as well as I would be if I just stuck to high weight at moderate to low reps.

Lateral Raises 35 lb x 12 superset w/DB Prss 60 lbs x 3
Lateral Raises 40lbs x 8 superset w/DB Press 60lbs x 4 (went up.. wtf?)

BB Curls 115 x 7
BB Curls 115 x 4

Tricep Ext 50 x 7
Tricep Ext 50 x 4

I believe I will stick to more heavy weight, mod rep to failure scheme. I have never been a big believer in pre-exhaust, but watned to keep an open mind about them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

Why 2 sets?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I believe I will stick to more heavy weight, mod rep to failure scheme. I have never been a big believer in pre-exhaust, but watned to keep an open mind about them.



I honestly believe pre-exhaust is more suited to those who have problems separating the target muscle from the ancilliary muscles.

For example, flyes before bench if you're a delt or tricep presser.

Or Extentions if you're thighs are too long to go ATF.

However, i've started my delt routine with side laterals for pretty much a year or more purely for preference. Start every other workout with squats, rows or bench.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

I like to do the ancillary exercise after I do the compound. Is that wrong?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I honestly believe pre-exhaust is more suited to those who have problems separating the target muscle from the ancilliary muscles.
> 
> For example, flyes before bench if you're a delt or tricep presser.
> 
> ...



Or if you are afraid of reinjury, and you are just to damn strong to do compound sets fresh.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Why my delts are not feeling strange, i can be OH press a helluva lot.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Workout ....

My bro is up here helping me fix up the place.

Bench Press (using PL style, narrower grip)
245 x 7 (rp)x 2 (rp) x 1

Weighted Dips: 95 x 6 positive reps + 5 negative (6 count neg)

Deadlift (A rep shy of failure on these) 410 x 6

Weighted Pullups (25lb) 5 + 4 neg (5 count)

Good workout.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 17, 2004)

Big lifts. I especially like the deads, although I would probably fold-over with that much weight on 6 continual reps.  How narrow is your grip on bench?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

NICE DIPS!   My elbows hurt just thinking about that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks yallz. 

My grip is just inside shoulder length.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Camaro, you happen to catch the Spurs game today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2004)

Um, did you conceed already?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 22, 2004)

Look at what the cat dragged in.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 23, 2004)

So is that a yes?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Apparently


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Can you blame the boy?!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2004)

No.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok.... I took a week off.  For those of you who dont know (or care probably) I have been living up in NorCal because of my job, and my gf still lives in socal. I visited her last weekend in San Fransisco with her dad. Took the week off fixing up the new little shack me and my brother bought, and have been working 50 + hours at the department. (One thing about small departments is you basically LIVE your job. Something happens middle of the night, you get called out, your the detective, your basically THE problem solver with the few other officers we have on staff.  However, I think this has been a great experience, because I would never have to deal with these kinda situations at a large dept. where you basically patrol and go home.)

ANYWAYS... Mondays workout

Deadlifts: 415 x 5 (one rep short of failure on these always)
Rows (palms up) 225 x 8 (rp for 15 breaths) 3 (rp) 3
Bench Press (more narrow grip, which I always use) 255 x 8 (rp) 2 (rp) 1
Upright Rows 120 x 6 (rp) 3 (rp) 2


Decent workout... poundages up from last workout.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome back.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks boss, whats crackin?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Natta much.  Just sitting at work.
Getting cold in NorCal yet?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

OMG yes... was in the low 20's last night and I was on patrol with short sleeves. Yikes.

What do you do again?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Run the network operations center for an oil corporation.  Its a sit on your ass infront of the computer type job.  I hate it lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey, back in Camaro?!? Should conceeded before you really got your ass kicked! 

So DD's and you are going to live together now?!? That's pretty cool.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

We may live together if he decides to move up for 6 months or so. As of now, I only have a year obligation at the dept I am at, so I dunno whats gonna happen then.

As far as conceeding, you can cancel that request Chico. I know the fact that I move man weights makes your nervous, but someone has to get 10th place, and Im sure you will wear it like a badge of honor


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

BTW Prem, it doesnt sound like TOO bad a job. At least you get to chat on here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice lifts Camaro!   How are you liking this program?    How many days a week are you hittting the weights?     It's great motivation seeing an increase in either reps or weights every week!    I'm going to continue this type of program until the end of the year.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How many days a week are you hittting the weights?



Once a fortnight if this journal is anything to go by.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Once a fortnight if this journal is anything to go by.



What


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL..... I have not been very good bout keeping up my journal I admit. That will change.

I was doing every 3 days, now I am doing m/w/f , with wed being a not -  to  - failure day.

Full body -type routines. Basic compound lifts, heavy weights. I am trying to take advantage of the anabolic window more often by increasing my workouts.  The NTF day is for my CNS.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Full body -type routines. Basic compound lifts, heavy weights. I am trying to take advantage of the anabolic window more often by increasing my workouts.



Good idea.

Ever considered using a 6-day split instead of 7? Less rest. every third or fourth week you could take an extended 3-day break.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

You mean a Mon-Sat split? I dont understand what you mean by 6 day split?

Im still experimenting with the frequency of HIT. Mike (my brother) has done very well using an every 3 day split for the past year and a half. After reading up some on HIT, I took a page out of Darden's book and decided to try and up the frequency to 3 days a week, BUT using a rotating schedule with wed being a NTF day to give the CNS a break.

Also, more frequent workouts allow you more anabolic windows as far as growth and nutritional timing. I wanted to take full advantage of that, which would be more difficult working out only once every 3 days.

Off the top working out with a 6 day split seems a bit much, have you had good success with using that type of split?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

No, i meant instead of doing m/w/f, do your every other day split, but instead of a two-day weekend, start the cycle again on sunday and so on and so fourth.

But i've reread what you wrote so sack what i said haha. Forgot you do HIT.

I'm gonna try a 6 day rotation for my next diet in January (2 days on, one off, 2 on, 1 off, repeat). We'll see how quick i burn out.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

Heh, not TOO quick I hope.

Sounds like a good plan and as soon as you figure out your burn-out point you can adjust your days off accordingly.

You plan on doing HIT?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

Nah, my usual workout split, though if i'm pushed for time i may drop in quasi-HIT weeks (Dorian style).

For weight lifting alone, i don't think i'd burn out at all (providing sensible training), but i'm gonna try and start doing HIIT sprints on certain days at the same time for dietary experimental purposes. I'll keep a journal to see how it pans out. Me and Steve are dieting Jan 2nd-4th until about mid-March time so we're keeping a well documented journal together for comparison and motivation.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan. I just did some HIIT training today, although for a weak 10 minutes .

Warm up for 3 min
HIIT 10 minutes in one min intervals using a bike.  Low Intenisty I used a level 1 (lowest) resistance.
High Intensity I used a 6.

My legs were starting to cramp up so I quit at ten minutes. Ill make sure I warm up better next time.

I plan on using HIIT cardio 1-2 times a week until about mid february, when I will up it to 3 or even 4, depending on how my bf is looking. As of now I, added a little bodyfat to the physique, probably from resting more between workouts. My strength and mass hasnt suffered at all, but my bf has gone up a bit.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

BTW... Im giving this creatine loading idea I found on the www.ast-ss.com website a shot.

Basically says to load creatine (20-30 grams) for three days and not take it for three days.  Supposedly keeps receptors umm... receptive and muscles saturated.

Check it out and lemme know what you think.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan. I just did some HIIT training today, although for a weak 10 minutes .
> 
> Warm up for 3 min
> HIIT 10 minutes in one min intervals using a bike.  Low Intenisty I used a level 1 (lowest) resistance.
> ...



I wouldn't worry about only managing 10 minutes. That's what i plan to start off on with 15 minutes being my maximum duration. I'f i'm doing it 2-3 times per week, i don't want to fall into the "too much cardio" bracket.

However, might i suggest you drop your interval time down to 20-30 seconds. You'll definately not be doing "all out" for a full minute.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> BTW... Im giving this creatine loading idea I found on the www.ast-ss.com website a shot.
> 
> Basically says to load creatine (20-30 grams) for three days and not take it for three days.  Supposedly keeps receptors umm... receptive and muscles saturated.
> 
> Check it out and lemme know what you think.



Where is it? Can't find anything about that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 1, 2004)

look under creatine bracketing


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, cause that made it easier for me to find.

I did get it eventually though. Not sure what to say in all honesty. Give it a whirl and see how much difference it makes.

I'm glad they're not trying to sell me specific creatine, protein or glutamine to go with that protocol mind you...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 1, 2004)

lol... 

Ive always trusted that company, but from what I hear they are in danger of going under from Ephedra lawsuits.  

I did a not-to-failure training day today, and hated it. I was tired the entire time.. I realize now I just need rest on off days.

Im going back to the more convential split... Chest/Back  Legs   Shoulders/Arms


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

Live and learn.

I like the VP2 they make, but i hate the way they pimp their shit.

That said, i regularly buy EAS' Simply Whey (for value for money by the way) and yet i hate the way they pimp their shit too.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 2, 2004)

What can you do. Nearly every company does it in some form or another.  

I usually just buy Vitamin World protein.  Its cheap, tastes decent and is within a decent drive.  Their creatine is cheap too.

Those the only real supplements (besides pro-horomones/steroids) that much of anything IMO.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> What can you do. Nearly every company does it in some form or another.
> 
> I usually just buy Vitamin World protein.  Its cheap, tastes decent and is within a decent drive.  Their creatine is cheap too.
> 
> Those the only real supplements (besides pro-horomones/steroids) that much of anything IMO.



I used to buy vitamin world protein, but I like AllTheWhey better.  It's cheaper, tastes better, mixes better, and gives me less gas.  That's just my opinion, but I feel it's worth trying.  Also, the company is based out of PA; ground shipping is next day shipping for me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 4, 2004)

Today

DB Press .... first time I have done DB inawhile, and my left arm is noticable weaker than my right...first time in my life that this has been so prevelant. It literally felt like I was holding two different weights.  I used to incline DB press 110 4-6 reps... it was strange gettin a feel for these again.

95 x 6 (RP) x 1 (RP) x 1

Weighted Pull-ups w/ palms up(25lbs) 5 positive (slow) .. after positive failure (6 negative at 6 count)

Barbell Rows 
225 x 10 (RP) x 5 (RP) x 3

Lying Extensions (again the arm difference very noticable) 
Cambered bar with 50 on each side x 7 (RP) x 2 (RP) x 1

Barbell Curls 115 x 5 (RP) x 3 (rp) x 1  (fairly impressive seeing my biceps were already worked like a horse from the pull-ups)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

Today..

Shoulder Press 190 x 10 (rp) x 4 (rp) x 1
Squats 280 x 6 (rp) x 3(rp) x 4  (my squats SUCK)
Ham Curls 190 x 12 (rp) x 4
Calvs (slow)


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you never do forced reps?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 7, 2004)

usually I always do.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Those squats don't suck


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 7, 2004)

Heh.... well thanks but I compared to my deadlifts ("and both should be relatively close) they suck.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

How deep do you squat?


----------



## Du (Dec 7, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> usually I always do.


Isnt that an oxymoron?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 7, 2004)

I squat parallel or maybe a tad deeper.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Some good w/o's there. Keep it up and maybe you can get 2nd place.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> How deep do you squat?


If I had a nickel for everytime I heard that  


Sup Big C.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

What's that supposed to mean?

Some people purposely don't squat as deep as they can for various reasons.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Some people purposely don't squat as deep as they can for various reasons.


True, my knees start popping just below 90 degrees :/


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 9, 2004)

Sup Luke, hows is hanging.  To the left, er to the right?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

It's Luke. Therefore, the answer is "neither".


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Camaro!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> It's Luke. Therefore, the answer is "neither".


"left"

Merry Christmas Camaro


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Luke/Rock

I have been sick for the past few weeks with somekind of flu like bug.  Im hittin the gym today (christmas eve) for the first time in 2 weeks.  Its been tough not working out, but even tougher trying to beat this flu.  Im almost 100 percent, and March is coming quickly.  Time to kick my game into the next gear.


Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Good luck at the gym and don't overdo it. Glad your feeling better!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

First day back... took measurements and everything.

Chest: 45 1/2
Arm: 17
Waist: 34 1/2
Calf: 16 (HA)
Forearm: 13
Quadricep: 26

Best Bodyparts: Back/Arms
Lagging Parts: Legs/Calvs/Chest

Today's workout:

Squats: 270 x 10
Military Press 195 x 8

Workout Split:

Chest/Back/Arms/Forearms

Rest

Shoulders/Legs/Abs

Will Post Sunday


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 24, 2004)

Good workout 

In a few weeks you'll be looking amazing with the level of dedication you used today.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks.


Today's workout.

Bench Press: 255 x 6 x 2
Bent Rows: 245 x 9 x 4
Pull Ups (outward grip) Set 1)5  Set 2) 4
BB Curls: 125 x 8 x 3
Extensions: 60 x 7

Not a bad workout. Merry Christmas.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

I will be seperating my workouts now a bit more, in hopes to increase the intensity per bodypart.

The next 12 weeks will be as follows.

Monday: Chest/Calves
Tuesday: Back/Traps
Wed: Shoulders/Abs
Thur: Arms/Forearms
Fri: Legs/Calves

Weekends Off.

As my intensity is increasing, I have finding it ever more difficult to workout more than one major bodypart per workout session (ie chest/back).  Im lagging at the end of my workouts, and this is my hope to keep my intensity at its peak by working one major/one minor BP per session.  IMO, Intensity and progression are the two main keys to strength/growth.

Seeing that I dont have a spotter most of the time being up north alone, positive failure also seems to be the best bet for me safety wise.  Doing the DC beyond failure training is much to difficult and even dangerous without someone their to properly spot me.

My rep range/intensity phase for this 12 week phase into March for the IM competition will be the bread and butter of the last year or two of my bodybuilding experience.  High Intensity methods with MAX-OT guidelines...

1-2 sets per exercise with 4-8 being the repetition range for a grand total of 4-6 sets per bodypart.  If 4-6 sets is too high, then I will reduce the volume accordingly.  

I will also have some pics posted by the end of the day.  Mike got a digicam and finally I will be able to woo you all with my slightly bloated physique


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I will be seperating my workouts now a bit more, in hopes to increase the intensity per bodypart.
> 
> The next 12 weeks will be as follows.
> 
> ...



Looks like a good program Camaro     I'll be following along


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

Chest/Calves

This workout will be less impressive as far as weights, due to the lack of a spotter.

Bench Press
1) 255 x 5
2) 255 x 4 

Incline Dumbell Press
1) 90 x 7
2) 90 x 4 1/2

Calf Raises
1) Stack x 9 (slow)
2) Stack x 9 (slow)

Seated Calf Raises
1) 180 x 9
2) 180 x 9 (again done very slow)


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice workouts.  You are strong just like your brother.

When you post lifts like 255 x 6 x 2.   How are you doing them?  Rest/pause?  If so, do you rack it back for 30 second, then do 2 more, or let it rest on your chest for 10 seconds, or what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> This workout will be less impressive as far as weights, due to the lack of a spotter.


Your workouts were impressive before?   LOL J/K! I look forward to seeing how you like your new split.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 31, 2004)

Arms:

Barbell Curls 1) 135 x 4 1/2  2) 135 x 4
Tricep Extensions: 1) 170 x 12    2) 200 x 6
DB Curls 1) 50 x 9    2) 55 x 6
Lying Extensions: 1) 55 x 7   2) 60 x 4
Hammers: 1) 55 x 6


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year Dave.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy New Year 



Today was Chest/Calvs

Bench Press (no spotter, it sux)
1) 265 x 4
2) 265 x 6

Incline DB Press
1) 90 x 6
2) 95 x 3

Dips 

1) 80 x 4

Calf Raises  Stack x 15
2) Stack + 45lb plate x 8

Seated
1) 200 x 6
2) 200 x 6


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 4, 2005)

Camaro said:
			
		

> Incline DB Press
> 1) 90 x 6
> 2) 95 x 3


Wow, how much of an incline?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 4, 2005)

Um.. usually a very slight one, maybe 15-20 degrees.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 4, 2005)

Had no damn workout straps for my backworkout.  Wasnt quite as good without them.


Rows: 1) 265 x 4  2) 265 x 4 3) 265 x 4  (could have probably done 5 or even 6 if my forearms werent giving out)

Pull Downs: 1) 220 x 8 2) 240 x 4 3) 240 x 5 1/2

DB Rows: 1) 110 x 8   2) 110 x 8


Not a bad workout considering.  Will be doing deadlifts w/ tommorrows shoulder workout.

I plan on hitting 475 on the deadlift by the IM comp.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok... I apologize for not being up to date on my journal (like anyone cares).  Been busy, no other excuses.

Monday: 1/17/05

Chest/Calves

Bench Press:
1) 265 x 6
2) 265 x 5

Incline DB Press (very slight incline)
1) 95 x 7
2) 95 x 5

Dips (weighted with 90 lbs)
1) 5
2) 3

Calf Raises (whole stack + 90 lbs)  slow and deliberate
1) 8
2) 8


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 17, 2005)

As for the Comp, my physique is really starting to come together nicely... I am currently at about 11 or so percent bodyfat... I am ATTEMPTING to post some pictures.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Ok... I apologize for not being up to date on my journal (like anyone cares).  Been busy, no other excuses.



Lazy.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yo mama


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good Back Workout Today:


Weighed myself for the first time since December.  Im about 232  I didnt realize how much I had gained.  My daily calorie intake is between 3,200-4,200 daily.  

I get at least 1 gram per pound of bodyweight daily spread over 5 or so meals.  Strength is outstanding..... body coming together nicely.  I am going to do some serious damage come IM Comp time.  Id be even better if I didnt have to work 50 plus hours weekly 

Today's workout : Back / Traps


Deadlifts (been over a month since I hit these.. not quite as good as I liked, but good non the less)

1) 425 x 6
2) 425 x 4

Bent Rows:

1) 255 x 9
2) 265 x 6
3) 275 x 4

Pull Downs
1) 260 x 4
2) Pull -ups x 6

Shrugs:
315 x 8
315 x 8


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2005)

Is that my style HIT?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 18, 2005)

I dunno bout that, but I know since I cannot get a good spot around my gym I have gone back to the MAX-OT  ... H.I.T. style of training....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I dunno bout that, but I know since I cannot get a good spot around my gym I have gone back to the MAX-OT ... H.I.T. style of training....


Cool.  That is quite similar to the style I do although I will be hopping on your bros routine this summer I believe.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good.  I really believe its the best or one of the best ways train.   I would do it if I had a spot.

Watch your strength explode.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I dunno bout that, but I know since I cannot get a good spot around my gym I have gone back to the MAX-OT  ... H.I.T. style of training....



What's that?  Where you don't quite go to complete muscular failure, but rather to "refusal?"


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2005)

Positive failure?  I just go until I cannot complete another rep.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2005)

Today is Shoulders:

Dumbell Press:
1) 95 x 5
2) 95 x 4 (barely)

Upright Rows (using a little body language)
1) 135 x 8
2) 135 x 7

Side Laterals:
1) 55 x 7
2) 55 x 6

weighed in at 234.....Look out Comp... Im coming


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Today is Shoulders:
> 
> Dumbell Press:
> 1) 95 x 5
> ...



holy fack, I thought you were around 190 from that pic with the spurs jersey

That picture DD has up, so thats u and him?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 20, 2005)

yea... thats us at Chistmas..... Im probably about 230 now.. i was about 218 in that pic.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 20, 2005)

Being tall makes me look kinda thin sometimes


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 21, 2005)

Today- Arms

Barbell Curls:  

1)145 x 5
2) 145 x 4

C-G Bench
1) 255 x 6
2) 255 x 5

DB Curls:
1) 55 x 8
2) 60 x 4

Lying Ext:
1) 70 (each side of the cambered bar) x 4
2) 70 x 3

Hammmer Curls
1) 65 x 6

PushDowns
1) 90 x 8 (slow)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 21, 2005)

Weighed in at about 234...

Im as strong as Ive ever been and looking fairly good at about 11-12 percent bf (im guessing).

My biggest weaknesses are legs (the whole damn things) and forearms.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

sup camaro.  How about some pics then man


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 22, 2005)

Ill have em by Monday I promise _


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 24, 2005)

Well my digicam isnt charged....lol, so pics tommorrow, er maybe tonight.

Monday :  Legs (Need the most work)

Squats 300 x 8 , 300 x 5, 300 x 4
Leg Press 6 plates both sides x 6
Ham Curls 200 x 8, 200 x 6

Weak .....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 25, 2005)

Chest:

Bench
1) 275 x 9 
2) 275 x 5

Dips :

70 x 6
70 x 5

Slight Incline DB Press:

1) 100 x 5
2) 100 x 4

Heavy Calf Work


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Awesome BP's !


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 27, 2005)

Finally got some wack pics up... the camera is old, but I did what I could... just a little preview.


Back Today:

Bent Rows:
265 x 9
275x 6

Pull-Downs:  
240 x 6
260 x 6

Pull ups ... one set of 6

Pulley Rows:
1) 240 x 5


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics Camaro, coming along really well.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Rock.



Chest:

Bench Press:  1) 285 x 7
2) 285 x 5

Dips (weighted) 
1) 70 lbs x 8 (slow)
2) 80 lbs x 5 (slow)

Incline DB Press:
1) 100 x 7
2) 100 x 6


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

Does your brother work with a spotter or how does he do his HIT training to perfection?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Chest:
> 
> Bench Press:  1) 285 x 7
> 2) 285 x 5
> ...


  Movin some weight!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 5, 2005)

Mike uses a spotter.. usually my dad.  

Been busy at work.  Nothin really updated lately.  Ive started reducing cals and adding a day of cardio... but im going out of town for training for the next 3 days... lets see how my diet holds up


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 5, 2005)

BTW... arch I love your sig man...

Jesus power babyyeee


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> BTW... arch I love your sig man...
> 
> Jesus power babyyeee


Thanks Camaro


----------

